# Kitty Search



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey everyone...sorry I haven't been on much...we are searching for a kitten and wow...I'm like going nuts! 
We are looking at bengal's...one of the few breeds I'm not allergic to. It is so time consuming looking for the right breeder with the right kitten. 
1. Breeder very close to us, cat is due any day...however, parents aren't shown, but come from great lines. He shows his siberians and bob tails though...but hasn't had time to get into showing the bengals. He has great guarantees, but doesn't health test his adults for cardio disease, but their parents were tested. I really like him and feel he would stand behind his kittens though.
2. Breeder about an hour away...she tests her adults for cardio. She shows her cats and only raises bengals. She has an amazing cattery set up for her cats. However, the one kitten available wasn't really what we are looking for and didn't seem as outgoing and brave as one of his littermates (that is spoken for). 
3. Breeder about 5 hours away. The one kitten I liked the looks of isn't there anymore...but she has another one that has a great personality (this is what she says). She tests for everything and requires a long application. The kittens are older (born August 21). She is extremely picky about who gets the, which is why she still has them! So, the kitten is about a month older then what I would want. His coat isn't what I want...but he sounds like his personality is perfect. 
So, any advice or help? Please!!!! LOL
Oh, and all three will neuter the kitty before he comes home to us. YAY


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I always say go with personality vs. looks because if you love the cat it will become the most beautiful thing ever!

Honestly when first looking into a Havanese, I being accustomed to owning "less hairy" dogs was not into their look. I know, I can't believe I'm admitting this HERE! Meanwhile, I have now come to my senses and believe them to be the most beautiful dogs out there, with Posh of course, winning the ultimate beauty prize because I love her so and have my rose colored Posh glasses on!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I went to my first cat show this summer. I couldn't stop laughing. I know some probably do the same at dog shows but at least they have to walk and stuff! I would also say go with personality first as a pretty cat that doesnt do much isn't fun!

Interesting that you aren't allergic to bengals. My husband is horribly allergic to cats. I didn't believe him and thought it was a guy thing We tried one for a day (a barn kitten from his parents that I washed first!) but we brought it back within a few hours. So I gave up and focus on my Neezer fetish 

Share pics and maybe we can really help decide!
Amanda


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I love "wild" cats. My friend has a Cheetoh (cross between an Ocicat and a Bengal) and the cat is more like a dog than any cat I've ever met. Very, very sweet.

If I was going for a cat, I would love a Savannah or a Chausie. Here is a list of hybrid cats:

Bengal: domestic Cat / Asian Leopard Cat (Prionailurus bengalensis) 
Bristol: domestic Cat / Margay (Leopardus wiedii) 
Chausie aka Stone Cougar : domestic Cat / Jungle Cat aka swamp-lynx (Felis chaus) 
Cheetoh: Ocicat / Bengal 
Jungle-Bob: Pixie-bob / Jungle Cat aka swamp-lynx (F. Chaus) 
Jungle-Curl: Hemingway Curl aka American Curl / Jungle Cat aka swamp-lynx (Felis chaus) 
Layanese: Tonkinese / Himalayan 
Machbagral and/or Viverral: domestic Cat / Fishing Cat (Prionailurus viverrinus) 
Pantherette: Pixie-bob / Asian Leopard Cat (Prionailurus bengalensis) 
Punjabi: (domestic Cat with Indian Desert-Cat aka Asiatic Wildcat (Felis s. ornata) 
Safari: (domestic Cat with Geoffroy’s Cat (Leopardus geoffroyii) 
Savannah and/or Ashera: (domestic Cat with Serval (Leptailurus serval) 
Serengeti: Oriental / Bengal 
Toyger: domestic Cat / Bengal 
Ussuri: domestic Cat / Amur Asian Leopard Cat (Prionailurus b. euptailura) 
Caracat: Domestic Cat / Caracal (accidental Hybridisation, Moscow Zoo, 1998) 
Oncicat: Domestic Cat / Oncilla (Little Spotted Cat/Tiger Cat) 
Domestic Cat / Black-footed Cat (F. nigripes) 
Domestic Cat / Rusty-spotted Cat (Prionailurus rubiginosus) (wild-occurring Hybrids, India)


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks guys...I'm still on the look! It is just like with getting a dog, you need to talk to the breeders, find out what they test for, contracts, etc...

Here are a couple we are looking at...in 2 posts...
First 2 are Calcatta Boy 1
Second 2 are Lennon Boy
Third Set is Spirit


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Now we have...
First two here are Ringo Boy
Second two here are Tanille Girl


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Which breeder does Spirit come from? He/she looks like fun! What color were you looking for? I like the dark ones more than the whitish one.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Spirit is the one from the breeder about an hour away. 
I like the dark, my husband loves the snow. LOL 
The other two kittens are from new breeders I found, but very good breeders. Both test their cats, show, etc. Ringo, Lennon, and Tenille are from the same breeder.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

What color are you thinking about? My friend just got two of the darker ones...they are really cool cats...though they don't really behaive like cats I know.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, they are supposed to be more dog like. LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow they really are beautiful!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

They're gorgeous. I really like the lighter colored one. I am horribly allergic to cats, so I'll just enjoy the photos!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Joelle, did you know there is a hypoallergenic cat called a Siberian? Most people are not allergic to them....
I'm allergic to most cats, but am fine with the bengals. 
If you like cats, you can always visit a breeder and play with the cats to see!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What gorgeous kitties! I'd be hard pressed to decide....


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Beautiful how do you choose*

they are all so exotic and adorable...and they look like little shredders to me! The wilder the are, the more they like to climb drapes! Ah memories...

Nothing like a little purr ball and I love how they play when you put something like a stick under a rug!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the light boy, but the girl is sweet too.
How neat!!!
Would the cat be gentle with Gracie?

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I had the most awesome Abysinnian cat before I had Havanese. He was more like a dog than any cat I ever had. I suppose that makes sense???


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gorgeous cats. I don't envy you having to choose.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Wanna see something ADORABLE...look at this where she got them all awake in their hammock! 
The two boys we like are the two in front (brown with arm hanging down and white snow boy). 
We may go see them this morning...
Oh, and bengals do very well with dogs, especially if they are raised together...they are known to get along well with kids, dogs, etc. Of course, just like with a hav, socialization is important.
Here they are!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

THAT is just precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Goodness, not a kitty fan but they are CUTE!!!
I couldn't pass up that light colored one. If again..I liked cats, lol.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is a bit about them...Tritia, you might like a bengal. LOL

Bengal cats are active cats and always ready to play. A lot of breeders and owners deem them more dog like than cat like as often they play games such as fetch. Bengals make great pets. A well bred and socialised Bengal will often follow its owner from room to room and greet you when you arrive home. Unlike most cats the Bengal often likes to play in water. A slightly running tap or play pool of water provides hours of fun. Bengals are good around children and other pets and this exotic looking and majestic breed would grace anyone's home and is highly adaptable to different lifestyles. This highly sociable cat does not like to be left alone for long periods of time. Should new owners have many work or other commitments outside of the home, the Bengal cat would appreciate a play mate of the same or other breed of cat for company. Although the Bengal cat is also capable of jealousy therefore introducing a new play mate of whatever breed will need to be done gradually over on average 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, they sound great. I just have issues with hair, litter boxes, and cats climbing up my new curtains 

I sent this to my sister cause she's in CA, and told her to get this kitty for me. Part of my problem wouldn't be an issue, lol.

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pet/982070591.html


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hahahahaha...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are so cute...I'm partial to the darker one.

Tritia, that hairless thing is gross!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What pretty babies! 
I'm partial to the snow bengals but they are all beautiful! 
I thought about getting a Bengal when we were looking for a second kitty but Bengals are Way to high energy for me...I decided on a Ragdoll because they are so lazy..lol
Have the kittens been exposed to dogs yet? 
I would visit them and get a feel for their personalities. You'll know which one was meant to be yours


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

We are leaving right now to go visit!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Those are so cute...I'm partial to the darker one.
> 
> *Tritia, that hairless thing is gross*!


bite your tongue, woman. I love 'em! :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No help to anyone on cats, we have always had feral barn cats that were caught and fixed. They do very well with our Jack Russell but hate Smarty. She thinks they live for her to chase. The pictures are all really cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I too have to admire cats from afar because of allergies (heck I am even allergic to poodles) friends of mine just got a Tonkanese...they first got a bengal, but the cat was not for them...very hyper, very, very, nocturnal and preferred to pee in the sink rather than the litter box.

http://www.cfainc.org/breeds/profiles/tonkinese.html


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Tritia said:


> bite your tongue, woman. I love 'em! :biggrin1:


Haha...when I saw the link, it made me think about Lina's post where she said the hairless breeds of anything were repulsive...that made me laugh out loud...really.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Haha...when I saw the link, it made me think about Lina's post where she said the hairless breeds of anything were repulsive...that made me laugh out loud...really.


So, the fact I'm searching breeders for a hairless dumbo rat would gross y'all out, huh?? LOL


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tritia,
Are you REALLY?! Or, are you just pulling our legs?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tritia- I had to look twice, I thought that was the zit on your chin  JK  The first time I pet a hairless cat, I had no idea how oily and gross the get. I also didn't realize a lot of chinese crested aren't really hairless. They are shaved!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Tritia,
> Are you REALLY?! Or, are you just pulling our legs?


LOL..really. We had rats yrs ago and we just loved them. They're GREAT pets, especially for kids. We have a guinea pig now, and I figured once she was gone, we'd go back to rats. But, I don't think we can wait. 
Ours were litter box trained, would fetch little balls of paper we'd roll across the floors. Sooooo sweet and smart.

I do like the hairless, but they suffer from skin allergies. Tend to show every scratch and such. But, definitly going with a Dumbo.
Probably with hair


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Tritia- *I had to look twice, I thought that was the zit on your chin * JK  The first time I pet a hairless cat, I had no idea how oily and gross the get. I also didn't realize a lot of chinese crested aren't really hairless. They are shaved!


ound:ound:ound:
I need to clean my monitor. I seriously just spit my coffee out my nose, LOL.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oooh! You should get a Rex or a Velveteen rattie...they are SOOOOO soft :biggrin1:
They also have double Rex and Double Velveteen that have the hairless gene. They go bald in patches and then the patch fills in with hair and another area falls out..you never know what to expect! 
Our rats have been one of our favorite pets


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay...first of all, we had rats as pets...they were great.

Well, we got a kitty! Haven't named him yet...but he is the boy in the middle with the leg hanging down...the brown spotted.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

He's the cutest of the bunch :biggrin1: Congratulations! 
Is he home with you or do you have to wait until he's ready to leave Mom?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

He is home and in our bedroom...she recommends giving him a couple of days in a room without a lot of commotion...then letting him venture out on his own. He hissed at Gracie a couple times when she was in her crate...lol. She just wants to play!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats! He really is beautiful.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karla- Congrats! I hope him (name?) and Gracie bond quickly!

Amanda


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Karla, he's so cute! He looks like he's got loads of personality. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karla, congrats---I can't wait to see pictures of he and Gracie playing. He's way to cute to name George (george and gracie) but what about Slick! grace slick...oh dear I think I just showed my age.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL...I was wondering who grace Slick is...lol


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

That is an adorable kitten.
Congratulations!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations! It will be fun to see how he gets along with Gracie, and your GSDs, too!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh my gosh...I got no sleep last night! He was crying until about midnight...then he woke up at 5am. YAWN...
He is so cute though...he slept with my husband and me...then this morning started attacking our feet. He is also very vocal!!!! LOL He has to talk about everything. 
Did I tell you all he eats raw? So weird to me...I have to decide if I am going to continue...right now she gave me some to hold us off for a few days. He hasn't pooped yet...I wonder if they poop less on raw?


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations! What a beautiful kitty! I'll bet he's going to be a wonderful playmate for Gracie. Salsa absolutely loves our cat.

I've been reading this thread the last couple of days and last night I dreamt that we got a ragdoll cat (my favorite breed)! Ha, I wish, but maybe someday!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I love the ragdolls, but I am allergic to them.  
I'm not the the bengals or the Siberians though. If we add another cat, it will be a Siberian...but that wont be for a while...I think I'm going to like having Gracie and Kitty...


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I think that we need to see more pictures of the new little boy :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yep...I agree...more pictures! What's his name?


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Yep...I agree...more pictures! What's his name?


Oh Kim this is a terrible thread for you...LOL! I can see you clicking the web now...let me find one of these jewels.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

No name yet...I haven't got a chance to take too many pictures yet...been crazy around here and he is still getting used to being here...he still hisses at Gracie. LOL 
Here he is all curled up in Gracie's bed.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Tritia said:


> So, the fact I'm searching breeders for a hairless dumbo rat would gross y'all out, huh?? LOL


Now that is just nasty. If my eleven year old saw that he would want one. GROSS!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

He's a pretty kitty! I'm not really a cat person but I saw a pic of a British shorthair cat and fell in love! However, if I were to broach the subject w/DH.......well, let's just say it wouldn't be pretty!:brick: Enjoy yours!:biggrin1:


----------

